

Google has open-sourced SkyMap - kefs
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2012/01/open-sourcing-sky-map-and-collaborating.html

======
Adaptive
My first thought was "this is going to be a spin on dumping another cool
product."

It's better than that, however. There are a lot of these cool apps from Google
that are/were obviously 20% projects but which really showcase Android.
"Listen" was one of my favorites for a long time. I _wish_ they would open
source that. This is a great solution to deal with something that is a nice
showcase product but which is not a core competency / business driver and
probably should be sidelined in some regard.

Google: please open source the other stagnant, cool apps you have in your
product stable. Think of it as releasing the horses back into the wild.

Free range your unhealthy apps, big G. Let the apps run away like wild horses
over the hills. /bukowski

~~~
draggnar
like google googles!

~~~
emmelaich
goggles?

~~~
kefs
<http://www.google.com/mobile/goggles/>

------
Tim-Boss
Like many of you I'm sure, Skymap was the first app I downloaded when I got my
first android (thanks to one of my friends previously showing off his new
android using it!) and it really opened my mind to what the future would hold
for smart-phones and sort-of-augmented-reality software in general.

Many an hour has been spent sat outside, usually round a camp fire, with
friends locating planets and other points of interest, walking round pointing
my phone at the sky looking like a loon to the uninitiated! I find it very
VERY encouraging that this product wasn't just left alone to die a graceful
death of old age, but that it will be dissected in front of all, enabling the
knowledge and skill imbued in its programming to live on in educating the next
generation of programmers. .. I hope it inspires them as much as it inspired
me!

Thanks Google!

------
kefs
Market Link for the uninitiated:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.sta...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.stardroid)

------
schiffern
It's Apache licensed, and the data files are embedded in the app. Looks like
there's nothing preventing an iOS port (for iPhone 4 and up).

------
Nick_C
OT, but I detest blogspot blogs. You get nothing, just a blank screen, if you
use NoScript or have javascript disabled.

------
MatthewPhillips
Title should read: Google is abandoning Sky Map. That's what the article says
(in so many words).

~~~
slewis
People are always hating on bigcos around here.

"Sky Map’s development will now be driven by the students, with Google
engineers remaining closely involved as advisors."

That sounds pretty awesome, especially for the students involved.

